# Notebook Toshiba no anda con bateria



## pttk (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola:

Tengo un notebook Toshiba Satellite A70 (http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2332) el cual tiene bateria nueva, funciona sin problemas conectado a la red electrica, pero cuando lo desconecto dura 2 minutos y se apaga.

La bateria se carga sin problemas, de hecho los led's asi lo indican.

No depende del sistema operativo (XP Profesional), pues hice la prueba partiendo desde un DVD y sucede lo mismo.

Alguna idea?

PTTK


----------



## zaiz (Jun 6, 2008)

Revisa si está conectando bien. Si lo está, entonces es posible que la batería no retenga la carga, en cuyo caso tendrás que cambiarla. En Internet puedes encontrar tiendas que las venden.

Esto mismo pasó con algunos modelos de baterías de HP el año pasado, por lo que la compañía cambió las de esa producción.

(Tal vez antes de comprarla podrías probar con otra de algún conocido para ver cómo funciona.)


----------



## pttk (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias,

He revisado todo, incluso fue al servicio tecnico y nada, según ellos todo esta OK ¿?.

La bateria es nueva.

PTTK


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola.
No sé, si estos te puede servir.
Entra a Panel de Control, activa Opciones de Energía, allí en Combinación de energía pon Equipo portatil, mira la configuración del tiempo de apagado.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pttk (Jun 7, 2008)

Gracias,

Pero recuerda que la falla se presenta CON o SIN cargar sistema operativo.

Atte.

PTTK


----------



## pttk (Jun 8, 2008)

Estimados:

Torpeza, torpeza y torpeza...., en la aplicación "Utilidad de administración de energia Toshiba" -que viene con el equipo-, existe una opción "Larga Duración" bajo "Energia de la batería", sólo fue suficiente activarla y el problema quedo resuelto.

Gracias a todos

PTTK


----------



## zaiz (Jun 9, 2008)

al contrario, gracias a tí, así para la próxima que yo vea ese problema, voy a recordar este dato que nos das.

Saludos.


----------

